# "Live PD" Cancelled



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Crazy stupid. It was the only reason that I would ever turn to A&E Channel. Now I have no reason to ever turn them on again.

https://popculture.com/tv-shows/news/live-pd-canceled-at-ae-amid-worldwide-police-brutality-protests/


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Meh. Personally, I don't see how less 'reality' TV is a bad thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If something is true and you don't like it, make them get rid of it.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

WTF is our society coming to? This is dummer than a sack of hammers!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> If something is true and you don't like it, make them get rid of it.


We are living in a post-truth society. Truth and facts are not allowed if it deviates from the narrative and goals.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> We are living in a post-truth society. Truth and facts are not allowed if it deviates from the narrative and goals.


I think somebody wrote a book about this once. :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We generally enjoyed having Live PD on in the background every now and then on a slow Saturday night. 

Mrs S would usually be reading her book and I would sit there and yell orders to the idiots that get pulled over. Stuff like DO NOT SAY YOU'VE ONLY HAD 2 BEERS! Or; DONT LET THEM SEARCH YOU! Or; That Thug needs his ass kicked! Or; What brand of english is that guy speaking? Or; Can that bitch get any fatter? Or; Someone actually had sex with that woman? (the children were evidence). 

Good times on a Saturday night at Slippy Lodge...lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My brother loved this show and COPS as well, they cancled that show too. He would watch that show all day if he could. He would laugh at how stupid the the thugs are. Now it seems, those stupid thugs are in charge. lain:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For some time now here . every time COPS came on they Cut in with some speech about nothing by the governor. It lasted only as long as the show would have.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Crazy stupid. It was the only reason that I would ever turn to A&E Channel. Now I have no reason to ever turn them on again.
> 
> https://popculture.com/tv-shows/new...-ae-amid-worldwide-police-brutality-protests/


I only caught one episode with hank but did you see that one where the cops roll up on a white guy with a knife and like out of nowhere BANG BANG they shoot him in the chest he falls down and he goes (straight as hell) It's the meth man...I'm never doing this (BLEEP) again...

Me and hank were jaws to the floor. Just wow.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Meh. Personally, I don't see how less 'reality' TV is a bad thing.


I used to enjoy watching the Dinn-doos getting their just rewards. When you run from the "Po-lease" you get thumped. Now Live PD and COPS are history, I won't be watching A&E anymore.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice they have not canceled any of the liberal leaning police shows like CSI and the rest.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Next they will cancel the reruns of the Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Next they will cancel the reruns of the Andy Griffith Show.


 Oh the racist show must never be shown again


----------

